# XENOLITH



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Yet another astute reader from Library Thing sent me three pages of additional copy edits of the sort that escapes spell-checkers (real word, grammatically correct but inappropriate or unintended use). Thus, anyone who has not gotten around to reading their copy of Xenolith should update their version before they do for the optimal reading experience.

Those who haven't, can get it for free this week with coupon code: XY39L

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4612

I'm making good progress on a sequel, which promises to be just as twisty as the first book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, ASparrow, welcome to KindleBoards and thanks for the freebie!  We love freebies here.

Heading off to Smashbooks....

Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Will you be putting this up for sale on Amazon?


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

This will be an ebook only publication (for now) offered exclusively through Smashwords.com.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you, ASparrow, for the free book, it is in my to be read pile, but I will get to it as soon as I can!


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> Thank you, ASparrow, for the free book, it is in my to be read pile, but I will get to it as soon as I can!


Thanks for downloading it!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you very much. Fantasy is my favorite genre and I downloaded the book. I also noted it is a long book which gives your tale time to expand and your world setting time to congeal in my old dull brain. Thank you for creating a new world for me to explore and enjoy.

sincerely,
Ricky Sides


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Those who might looking for a more traditional "epic" fantasy, please note that the parallel world of "Xenolith" is very similar to ours. Technologically, they are hundreds of years behind Earth, but that's partly by choice because their Philosophers have opted to keep our weapons of mass destruction out of their world, similar to what the Japanese did after a brief flirtation with European firearms in the 15th century.

I hope you all enjoy it, and I'm grateful for any feedback. I'm currently working on a sequel ("Xenelasia") plus another completely different urban fantasy involving jazz and faeries.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks to reader feedback, I discovered that my spellchecking was not nearly as thorough as I had hoped, so I've gone through every chapter and cleaned things up. The new version is posted on Smashwords and should be available to every reader who has already downloaded it for no charge. I apologize for any inconvenience.

Please note that I had a few disagreements with Mr. Spell-checker regarding certain verbs and adjectives that I've chosen to keep (artistic license ;-)


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Almost 150 copies downloaded so far.

I'll be setting up a blog at http://asparrow.weebly.com in the next few days.

Any comments you have on Xenolith as you read (particularly negative ones) would be most valuable to me as I'm too close to the work to find anything but the most jarring flaws. Since this book was a one person operation, this makes ALL of you my "first" readers, in a sense. (If that makes any sense).


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Approaching 200 copies downloaded.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Yet another, intensively copy-edited version has been uploaded to Smashwords, and I've received my first review.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Downloaded - thanks for the coupon.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

I apologize for posting again so soon, but Smashwords cancelled my 100% off coupon three weeks before it was due to expire, so I've generated a new code for anyone who had tried to download my novel for free.

This is the new code: WM58L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not a problem, ASparrow. . . .We generally ask that you only bump once a week, but that's certainly news that we want to know about now!  I've merged this notice with your existing book thread.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

An improved version of Xenolith (thanks to reader feedback) was uploaded to Smashwords this weekend. This one clears up a few more typos, formatting glitches and logical inconsistencies (like a tortilla wrap that had magically turned into a ham sandwich in a character's backpack).


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 24, 2009)

Downloaded my copy, thanks A.Sparrow
(if only my Kindle would arrive soon)  

'rolf


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Yet another update uploaded with more clean-up of formatting.  RTFs are a little more prettified. Unnecessary spaces removed.
Still free with code ND66P.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Xenolith (Adventure/Urban Fantasy/Thriller)
International aid worker Frank Bowen's wife, Liz, goes missing in the wilds of Belize. The constables of San Ignacio find no trace. Years later, on a pilgrimage to Liz's remote 'grave,' Frank loses his way and his world. Exiled for witnessing a convergence of worlds, Frank becomes the ultimate 'doctor without borders,' tracking Liz's faint trail through the back roads of a parallel world at war.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4612
Coupon Code: ND66P

I'm letting this coupon expire after this week. Thanks everyone who's downloaded it so far. I've received some great feedback. I'll be focusing what little free time I have away from my day job on finishing a followup book (though I never intended to write two of these when I started).


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've downloaded it, and I am hoping to get some time to read it.  I really need to get an ereader. It would make it so much easier than on the computer.  I will be glad to leave a review when I get done.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Bookmarked,going to download it later.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Maria Hooley said:


> I've downloaded it, and I am hoping to get some time to read it. I really need to get an ereader. It would make it so much easier than on the computer. I will be glad to leave a review when I get done.


Thanks! Mach Band Region really intrigues me and is on my TBR list. Both your cover and blurb were very effective in pulling me in. 
I don't own a Kindle or Sony or Nook yet. I make do with a Palm TX. It may not be the most cutting edge way to read ebooks, but I enjoy it.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, ASparrow.  I did read through a bit of it right after I downloaded it, and I immediately felt a draw to your style, and the plot definitely intrigued me.  Of course it might be Thanksgiving break before I get much reading done at this rate.  I think it has to do with three children and a job....


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Yet another astute reader from Library Thing sent me three pages of additional copy edits of the sort that escapes spell-checkers (real word, grammatically correct but inappropriate or unintended use). Thus, anyone who has not gotten around to reading their copy of Xenolith should update their version before they do for the optimal reading experience.

Those who haven't, can get it for free this week with coupon code: XY39L

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4612

I'm making good progress on a sequel, which promises to be just as twisty as the first book.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Try it, even if you don't normally like fantasy. It might surprise you. If magical realism didn't sound so pretentious (in this case), I might have opted for that label instead.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm thinking of posting some sample chapters from the sequel on my blog once I get them polished (sometime before Christmas). 

The bones of the sequel are in place. Now it needs some fleshing, shaping and revision.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Hit >1,000 downloads (including samples). Thanks everybody!


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Smashwords seems to be down.  (5:45PM EST) 
Maybe later.

Smashwords is back!!
Coupon worked and download fully successful.  Thanks in advance for a great read.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> Smashwords seems to be down. (5:45PM EST)
> Maybe later.
> 
> Smashwords is back!!
> Coupon worked and download fully successful. Thanks in advance for a great read.


I'm glad it worked the second time. Hope you enjoy it.

Smashwords does get a bit sluggish from time to time. If anyone else experiences this, it's good to just try again a couple of hours later. Their servers seem to get overloaded (certainly not from downloads of Xenolith!)


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

So long and thanks for all the downloads. I'll be making myself scarce for a while.


----------



## Krink (Jun 18, 2009)

Come back soon i'm still waiting for that sequel.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Krink said:


> Come back soon i'm still waiting for that sequel.


I'm working on it every day. It's at 81K words and just needs a little reshaping and filling in of gaps before it's ready for a full line edit, then a copy edit.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

There's a new, very thoughtful review up on Smashwords that quite fairly and thoroughly appraises the strengths and weaknesses of Xenolith. I treasure reviews like this one because they truly help me develop as a writer. I'm already taking the reviewer's suggestions to heart in my revisions to the sequel (now at 94k words).


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

There. That's a little better! I can breathe easier now.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have finally started reading it.
Pretty good so far.
Meets the first law of novel-writing.
Grab the reader and make them want to know more.

Just sayin......


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I have finally started reading it.
> Pretty good so far.
> Meets the first law of novel-writing.
> Grab the reader and make them want to know more.
> ...


Thanks for checking it out! 
I'm sure you'll find I've broken plenty of laws
Some, intentionally (Like: Thou shalt merge all subplots!)
Hopefully, I've committed more misdemeanors than felonies.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I have finished Xenolith.
Bottom Line: when is the next book going to be available.

You have a fine ability to evoke a "feeling".
And that is something that I value in the works that I read.
You also wove our modern world very cleverly into the book.

I found myself more interested in Seor and her group than in Frank.
And we spent the first 5 chapters with Frank's story.
The somewhat parallel stories technique does not bother me - in fact I like it.
Jeff Hepple used it to fabulous advantage in the Treasure of La Malinche.
You have used it very well here.

And by the end I was eager to see where to two story lines would meet, if at all.
But nicely drawn characters. 

Just sayin.....


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, I have finished Xenolith.
> Bottom Line: when is the next book going to be available.
> 
> You have a fine ability to evoke a "feeling".
> ...


Thanks! Interesting, that you liked Seor and company. Most other readers latch onto Frank's story. The sequel's shaping up in dribs and drabs, a paragraph at a time. It will be done this year, before summer, I hope.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's an excerpt from a bad review, just to be fair and balanced:

"The story is not amazing, but it was not horrible either. There were no glaring problems that made it a suffer to read, nor was there anything in it to make it a page turner. It was a true example, for me, of a utility-neutral book: I gained nothing from it. Your mileage may vary, but I for one did not find much to keep me coming back to Xenolith, aside from the desire to be done with it and move on to more interesting books."

This one definitely goes on the jacket!


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks... for all the downloads this week! I'm not sure what caused such a surge. It can't have been my sad little book trailer.

Sequel (Peregrin) at 101k and undergoing a continuity edit. Good thing, too. I found some major gaps and repeated scenes. It's a relief to have it's structure fixed, sort of like restoring a separated shoulder.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am glad to hear that you are getting more downloads.
This is a book worth paying for.
A very nice read.
As I have said before I enjoyed it a lot.
It is a little quirky and that is part of it's definite flavor.
The author has managed to capture a "feel" and that is one of the ingredients that I enjoy most in a novel.

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I am glad to hear that you are getting more downloads.
> This is a book worth paying for.
> A very nice read.
> As I have said before I enjoyed it a lot.
> ...


Thanks for the boost, again!

Quirk is what I strive for. I wouldn't write if I couldn't do quirky (except for the technical stuff I'm forced to do in my day job).

If anyone cares to preview an upcoming feature (with an extra dose of first-person quirk), check out my latest on Authonomy.com (First 10 chapters). It's called Lethe, and will be put out to pasture later this year (after the sequel to Xenolith gets edited).


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

News?

Xenolith has been selected into the 2nd round of the Amazon Breakthrough Novel Awards.

New cover, higher resolution and less sensitive to asymmetric trimming.  I may order another CreateSpace proof soon.  

Chapter One has been tweaked (again) for clarity and pace, and re-uploaded to Smashwords. (I'm incorrigible)

The sequel (Peregrin) is 103k words and its printout is accumulating swaths of red ink.

I've also posted 10 chapters of some new writing on Authonomy.com. (Lethe).


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

XENOLITH is available for free download using the RFREE coupon code at Smashwords.com as part of "Read an Ebook Week."

I've accepted my latest proof, so a POD version is now available from CreateSpace now and from Amazon some time in the next few weeks.
https://www.createspace.com/3413640


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Get this book while you can for free.
My goodness.
It is worth the normal price that one would expect to pay for a well told story.
And for free, you should jump at it.

Seriously folks, good reads.

Just sayin......


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's a wonderfully brutal review:

http://the-great-white-ebook-shark.blogspot.com/2010/03/xenolith-by-arcadia-sparrow.html

If I was rich, I'd pay to have my whole book analyzed like this.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Xenolith-ebook/dp/B003GSM0Q0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1271176952&sr=1-1

Lassoed, knocked down, face planted in the dirt -- best thing to happen to Frank Bowen in years. When wife Liz went missing in the wilds of Belize, the constables of San Ignacio could find no trace. Years later, on a pilgrimage to her remote 'grave,' Frank is abducted and whisked away to a place he can't identify, by people whose motives and origins baffle him. Could this be what happened to Liz?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ASparrow:  I've merged your new post with your existing thread for the book.  You may want to bookmark this thread in your browser you can find it later.

Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ASparrow: I've merged your new post with your existing thread for the book. You may want to bookmark this thread in your browser you can find it later.
> 
> Ann
> Book Bazaar Moderator


Thanks, Ann.

Is there a way to simply delete the old Xenolith threads and start anew? All those expired coupon codes and the like might get confusing. (Unless, you'd like to save these posts for posterity, then I understand.)


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

XENOLITH is number 5 on the all-time "best-seller" list on Smashwords! (Full Disclosure: most of my "sales" are from free coupons).
Including samples, It's approaching 2,000 downloads (1,996) with about 20 reviews. (One review per 100 downloads or 50 "sales").

Total Kindle Sales = 1  ("One")
Total Kindle Reviews = 1 ("One")
(Zero promotion or mention on any of the official Amazon discussion boards, and I plan to keep it that way).

Here's some excerpts from the latest Smashwords reviews:

"I thoroughly enjoyed this book"

"Well written with interesting characters. Characters you want to read about and care for. Great story!"

"Overall, a thoroughly enjoyable read."

"Great, great book. I don't normally like fantasy and sci-fi, but this book blew me away. I'd actually categorize it as "Action/Adventure".

I love the multiple plot lines, the jumping around of the point of view, the snappy chapters ... every time I opened the book to read on it was like calling up good friends and heading out to an adventure."

(That last one makes me blush). I don't know why, but feeling less self-flagellatory today than usual. Perhaps I'm giddy that my next novel (no, not the sequel yet) is almost ready for beta readers.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Wednesday: A. Sparrow - Xenolith

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks so much, Ed and Greg.  That's a great site you have going. I visit every day.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Downloads to date on Smashwords: 2,044 (Top 5 all time sales, Top 8 SciFi/Fantasy downloads (last 60 days).)

Downloads to date on Kindle: 1


Not that I'm complaining. I prefer that folks get Xenolith from Smashwords for (set your own price) free. But I find this lack of action on the Kindle front interesting. I wonder if it has something to do with my lack of presence (zero) on any of the Amazon discussion boards?


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

You can try posting on the Amazon boards -- makes a difference, in my case. I usually stick to boards that are related in some way to my books (though I'll occasionally wander off to the music/games section).

Congrats on the high visibility on Smashwords too ^^!


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

jesscscott said:


> You can try posting on the Amazon boards -- makes a difference, in my case. I usually stick to boards that are related in some way to my books (though I'll occasionally wander off to the music/games section).
> 
> Congrats on the high visibility on Smashwords too ^^!


Thanks! The Smashwords visibility is the only thing that keeps the downloads trickling in.

I don't post on Amazon because I want to keep as pseudonymous as possible, but the evidence suggests its a very important thing to do for those who want Kindle sales.

Interestingly, I have a 100% read/review rate on Amazon, although the reviewer only gave me three stars.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

A, I will get around to writing a proper review - but I finally got around to reading Xenolith now i have an ereader, and really enjoyed it  I'll try to remember to put a review on Amazon too.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

nomesque said:


> A, I will get around to writing a proper review - but I finally got around to reading Xenolith now i have an ereader, and really enjoyed it  I'll try to remember to put a review on Amazon too.


Well, I'll have to return the favor! I loved Dead(ish), its voice, the flippant, conversational style and your amusing characters. (I should save it for the review).

The stuff I write tends to plod a bit -- its higher in calories. I've tried to keep a lighter tone in my new book, Lethe (in final edits), but I'm not sure I succeeded.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

One more month and things are going to change on my sig.

I have a new novel coming to Smashwords, and I haven't decided whether to make it and Xenolith completely free, set both at $1.99 or make one  $0.99 and the other $2.99. For now until July 1, though, Xenolith will remain "Set Your Own Price" which I expect and welcome readers to set at $0.00.

This new novel is NOT the sequel to Xenolith. The sequel (PEREGRIN) is due late summer to early fall.  The new novel (LETHE) is currently being read by an army of 24 volunteer beta readers from Mobilereads. I plan to spend June doing a thorough debugging. Version 1.0 of Lethe will be released on July 1.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Can't wait for both of them.
Set the price at $.99 for your entry book - I guess that would be Xenolith - and $2.99 for the others.
I will pay that for your work now that I know you.

Just sayin......


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

ASparrow said:


> Well, I'll have to return the favor! I loved Dead(ish), its voice, the flippant, conversational style and your amusing characters. (I should save it for the review).
> 
> The stuff I write tends to plod a bit -- its higher in calories. I've tried to keep a lighter tone in my new book, Lethe (in final edits), but I'm not sure I succeeded.


Sorry, I missed this reply somehow *head-smack* I get the horrible feeling I've missed a few similar things... eep!

I'm glad you liked DEAD(ish) *grin* It is quite - fluffy - in a sense, isn't it? No deep messages or thought-provoking passages (unless "how does that guy get so many F-words into a sentence?" counts as thought-provoking).

I still haven't gotten round to that review. Getting there  I wouldn't count your stuff as 'plodding' by any means. I don't remember skipping over much text in Xenolith, which I find myself doing with most books. Green grass, blue sky, yada yada yada...

I haven't read Lethe yet. I grabbed it when you were offering it for beta readers, but I didn't want to officially put my hand up as one in case I don't get to it quickly enough. I have a novella to edit and get out on the market, and my boss keeps expecting to do WORK STUFF at work!!! Can you imagine? SO unfair


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Can't wait for both of them.
> Set the price at $.99 for your entry book - I guess that would be Xenolith - and $2.99 for the others.
> I will pay that for your work now that I know you.
> 
> Just sayin......


Yeah, you're probably right. That strategy makes the most sense. My problem is that if checks start showing up in the mailbox then folks will get the idea that I'm a writer or something. I wish I could just roll the profits off directly to charity. I wonder if Mark Coker would consider such a plan?


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

nomesque said:


> Sorry, I missed this reply somehow *head-smack* I get the horrible feeling I've missed a few similar things... eep!
> 
> I'm glad you liked DEAD(ish) *grin* It is quite - fluffy - in a sense, isn't it? No deep messages or thought-provoking passages (unless "how does that guy get so many F-words into a sentence?" counts as thought-provoking).
> 
> ...


Work is so over-rated.

I'm amazed though by how much I can get done in my writing in little bits here and there every day. Chapters shows up and take shape and voila, suddenly one day there's a book. I probably put in 2-3 hours a day at most in little scraps.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

This is my last chance to pitch XENOLITH before I vanish to internet wasteland of rural Ghana (if my visa comes through in time!)

And when I get back, I'll be pitching another book entirely.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

ASparrow said:


> This is my last chance to pitch XENOLITH before I vanish to internet wasteland of rural Ghana (if my visa comes through in time!)
> 
> And when I get back, I'll be pitching another book entirely.


Well...good luck! Hope you have all your shots...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good luck!

Betsy


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

ASparrow said:


> This is my last chance to pitch XENOLITH before I vanish to internet wasteland of rural Ghana (if my visa comes through in time!)
> 
> And when I get back, I'll be pitching another book entirely.


Good luck and safe travels!


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the wishes but ...

My visa was denied!  Three times.  Two flights cancelled.  I'm now making attempt number four, and holding off on rescheduling my flight.

The up-side is, I missed a bunch of tedious meetings and now when I go, I can go straight into the bush of northern Ghana (Navrongo).

That is, if visa attempt number four is successful.  I must be on some sort of watch list or something.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Still no visa and I can't reach anyone at the embassy.

Meanwhile, 26 chapters of the sequel to Xenolith have now been polished into adequacy -- past the halfway point!


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Good luck and safe travels!


You made a comment once about wishing to see what I could do with a non-fantasy thriller incorporating some of my background. Well, I've just returned from Ghana and while I was there I drafted 14k words of a new thriller about an NGO drone who gets caught up in a plot by a consortium of extractive industries to assassinate budding politicians unfriendly to their interests, tentatively entitled: "Vultures in the Playground." Thanks, Vicki, for the inspiration.

I also edited 9 more chapters of Peregrin to make 35 completed.

Don't anyone dare think that they should download "Xenolith!" 
You can't afford it.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

ASparrow said:


> You made a comment once about wishing to see what I could do with a non-fantasy thriller incorporating some of my background. Well, I've just returned from Ghana and while I was there I drafted 14k words of a new thriller about an NGO drone who gets caught up in a plot by a consortium of extractive industries to assassinate budding politicians unfriendly to their interests, tentatively entitled: "Vultures in the Playground." Thanks, Vicki, for the inspiration.


*_happy bounce_* That's fantastic. Please keep me posted. I'd love to read it.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

46 Chapters of Xenolith's sequel now completely revised, 15 more to go.

And now I've gone and done it, I've bought a Nook instead of a Kindle and already have already hacked (softrooted) it.
I hope this doesn't further blacklist me among the Kindle crowd. My total downloads on Amazon since releasing Xenolith there several months ago still equals 1.
Smashwords: 2,237. It doesn't help that I've never promoted my book on an Amazon forum and never will.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

56 out of 60 chapters of Peregrin (Xenolith's sequel) are complete. I'm trying to finish before the end of this week before I travel. Then it will all be done but for the tweaking and I'll add one more free novel to the rubbish heap, and then ... on to the next. Not much promo this time around. I've somehow acquired a bad attitude about indie publishing to go along with my bad attitude about the traditional press (but I remain positive about writing and creating, thank God).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am sorry that you have wound up feeling bad about indie publishing.
I like your work and hope you continue to create and make that work available.

Just sayin......


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

I figured I owe you a bump.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

PEREGRIN (Sequel to XENOLITH) has been updated on Smashwords

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/20932

The clarity of time (one week) had revealed to me some ugliness and awkwardness in the first chapter. The new version is improved, though by no means perfect.

In other news, LETHE has received its first review.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

XENOLITH is coming up on it's one-year anniversary (October 11). 

It's free for now, but for yucks, (and as an experiment) I'm thinking of raising the price come October 12.

This is a book that won't blow your mind or change your life but, judging from reviews, most readers seem to come away with a positive experience.  

For the uninitiated, it's not all that fantastic for a fantasy. It's a hybrid novel, perfectly positioned to turn off true fantasy geeks and literary aficionados alike. 

Its protagonists are not epic heroes. They're ordinary folks caught in extraordinary situations, but whose actions create massive reverberations in one of a pair of linked worlds. Yes, there is a little bit of magic in it. Just a little bit.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

New pricing structure coming on October 12 (as in there will actually be a price on Smashwords - probably 0.99 for XENOLITH, 1.99 for the others). Until then, all of my books are free.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

A Sparrow,
Your books are great.
As I have said, Xenolith and Peregrin have an incredible "feel".
With the modern earth settings and the "other world" descriptions that are terrific, I have seldom liked the background so much.

Just sayin.......


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> A Sparrow,
> Your books are great.
> As I have said, Xenolith and Peregrin have an incredible "feel".
> With the modern earth settings and the "other world" descriptions that are terrific, I have seldom liked the background so much.
> ...


Thanks for your undying support.

I'm currently going through the second draft of my next novel (Sonant). This one's a traditional third person, past tense. No more first person experiments like LETHE.

Hopefully I can sustain this 'feel' thing you're talking about.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

A few more days and XENOLITH will reach its 1 year birthday (October 11).  It's been downloaded 2,805 times, most of them for free.

Come October 12, though, I'm going to slip a modest price tag on it and the other books, so this will be the last weekend to get XENOLITH, its sequel PEREGRIN, and my other bastard child LETHE, for free. Here's a blurb, for those averse to clicking:

"Lassoed, knocked down, face planted in the dirt -- best thing to happen to Frank Bowen in years. When wife Liz went missing in the wilds of Belize, the constables of San Ignacio could find no trace. Years later, on a pilgrimage to her remote 'grave,' Frank is abducted and whisked away to a place he can't identify, by people whose motives and origins baffle him. Could this be what happened to Liz?" 

REVIEW (Amazon) - ****
"Tight writing (especially at the start) and a particularly strong sense of place drew me into this story. Frank's strength of character, despite his heart problems, carried me through to the end. Multiple plotlines and points of view keep the interest high, moving the story forward at all times.

I only have one quibble and it's minor. Because I was most vested in Frank's storyline and finding out what happened to his wife, the ending was left a bit too much up in the air for me. I wanted to know more! With a sequel in the wings, I realise this was probably intentional. Overall, a thoroughly enjoyable read."


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

FWIW, I've added Peregrin, the sequel to Xenolith, to my Kindle line-up, just to ensure that the complete set is available to those few souls who have elected to obtain the first book through Kindle.

Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Peregrin-ebook/dp/B004A14VRI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1288620420&sr=8-4


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Lassoed, knocked down, face planted in the dirt -- best thing to happen to Frank Bowen in years. When wife Liz went missing in the wilds of Belize, the constables of San Ignacio could find no trace. Years later, on a pilgrimage to her remote 'grave,' Frank is abducted and whisked away to a place he can't identify, by people whose motives and origins baffle him. Could this be what happened to Liz?


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

FWIW, I'm 75% of the way done with the second draft of my next book: Sonant, and its going very well, so well it haunts my dreams.

As a story, I think it far surpasses any of my previous work, just in terms of arc and characterization, but what do I know, I'm just a writer.

It should be ready sometime next Spring (at which point I'll probably think it's a pile of frass).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If you keep on writing, I will keep on reading.
I have liked all your work thus far.
While I am especially fond of Xenolith and Peregrin, I found Lethe enjoyable also - especially the ending.

Just sayin.....


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> If you keep on writing, I will keep on reading.
> I have liked all your work thus far.
> While I am especially fond of Xenolith and Peregrin, I found Lethe enjoyable also - especially the ending.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Thanks, yet again!


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a strange and unexplained spike of about 140 downloads about a week ago.  I'm still puzzling over how that might have happened.

Scientific writing has eaten into my fiction production recently . I just finished a twenty page, hundred reference, review article that I wish I never had to read again. Tomorrow I get to send it off and see what my peer reviewers and editors think.

I still manage to write at least 500 words of fiction every day. Today I wrote the lead-up to my next novel's climax. Things are about to get very bad for Aerie Walker.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

FYI, I'm simplifying my life. My work will no longer be available through Kindle (POD included).  I feel bad charging when it's free everywhere else. This will simplify tracking of downloads. So long, y'all. Somehow, I never felt like I quite fit in here.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't go away.
And do keep writing.

I keep telling you that your work is unique......and good.

Just sayin......


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Ditto what Geoff said.

It can't hurt to leave Xenolith available on Amazon for $0.99, can it? Actually, if it's available free elsewhere Amazon's policy is to match the price.

All the best with whatever route you take.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your support, guys. I just have a need to lower my profile for reasons I can't get into. I'm removing my books from several other outlets as well, but not from everywhere, not yet. I'm still writing plenty (94k words, second draft of my WIP) and could jump back in the fray again sometime in 2011, depending on how things go.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just don't quit.
You definitely have writing talent.
All you (we) need to do is figure out how best to market it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

How odd. Two of my ebooks (Xenolith and Peregrin) are free at the Amazon Kindle store today.

It's astounding what a difference it has made in numbers of downloads (and it was only $0.99 before).

I had been averaging less than one per month and now I've had over 350 "sales" in the last 12 hours.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hopefully this will be the beginning of regular sales of these two fine books.
You know that I enjoyed them very much.
And look forward to more from you.

Just sayin......


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Hopefully this will be the beginning of regular sales of these two fine books.
> You know that I enjoyed them very much.
> And look forward to more from you.
> 
> Just sayin......


Thanks! I've actually begun a third story in this series (while also working on my first non-fantasy).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you for writing the third book in the series - can't wait for it to be done.
And I have gone to smashwords and downloaded a copy of SONANT.
I hope you are able to start charging for all of these works soon - and get sales.
I really do love your work.

Just sayin......


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's a newish review of my first novel from the UK. It's been a over a year since I promoted this. Why not?

5.0 out of 5 stars Swept away to a new world, 19 May 2012
By 
dbuzzyb - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What is this?)
This review is from: Xenolith (Kindle Edition)

Right from the start I was captured and couldn't put the book down until I finished it.
A racing storyline from the first page that continues until the last.

The story centers on a doctor based initially in the third world who becomes embroiled in an amazing adventure, facing confusion and loss, and a new understanding of the world and its reality.
Creating truly believable characters and a fantasy world that emotionally wrap themselves into your life the story gives no pause for breath as we are swept along.
A tale of loss of hope and despair lifted constantly by snippets of humor, and always with the light of hope.

I'm so glad I have the sequel to read!
Highly recommended fun read.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

It's been a while since this one was free. But it's free again, indefinitely, so I thought I would mention it.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Of all my books, this one is still downloaded the most. I don't understand why. It has the most confusing plot and the least attractive protagonist I have ever created. Go figure.


----------

